# installation XP



## mousscoul (27 Septembre 2011)

slt à tous! j'ai un Mac OS X PPC G4 sur lekel est installé Office 2001 mais je voudrais l'actualiser afin d'avoir Office 2007. aussi je n'arrive pas à installer des logiciels kel kil soient. je souhaiterais dans un premier temps installer Window 7 ou XP afin de pouvoir installer Office 2007. donc je souhaiterais avoir un coup de main pour y arriver.


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Septembre 2011)

pas de seven sur PPC
xp en virtualisation avec virtual pc , mais il sera trop poussif donc vraiment pas utilisable 
Sur ppc a la rigueur windows 2000 avec rame au maxi  et au moins 1,5ghz de processeur

sinon sur mac  c est office 2004 ou 2008 
Office 2011 pour intel


----------



## mousscoul (29 Septembre 2011)

voici les caractéristiques du pc: verion 10.4.6; Processeur: 733Mhz; Mémoire 640Mb SDRAM. comment faire pour installer l'office 2007 ke j'ai? je ne pourai pas installer XP non plus?


----------



## edd72 (29 Septembre 2011)

Office 2007 est pour Windows...


----------



## mousscoul (29 Septembre 2011)

office cè pour windows mais lofice kiè instalé è pr 2001 dc dépassé


----------



## subsole (29 Septembre 2011)

mousscoul a dit:


> office cè pour windows mais lofice kiè instalé è pr 2001 dc dépassé



^^Kesqueuetudipasmsurforhumsaféyech^^


----------



## edd72 (29 Septembre 2011)

2001, v.X, 2004, 2008, 2010 (Intel), c'est pour Mac
2000, XP, 2003, 2007, 2010, c'est pour Windows

Maintenant, tu as un vieux coucou, tu ne peux pas faire tourner Windows donc tu t'orientes vers une version pour Mac en verifiant que ta machine remplie les conditions minimales pour que cette version d'Office tourne...

Mais bon, faut pas espérer trop d'un G4 733MHz...


----------



## mousscoul (29 Septembre 2011)

ok merci pr la franchise. vu ke cè 1 kdo g s8 obligé del rendre plus ou moins utilisable.


----------



## iMacounet (29 Septembre 2011)

Avant de passer à un Mac Intel j'avais un iMac G5 1,8Ghz avec Virtual PC (Win XP Pro) et c'etait déja bien lent ...


----------



## Onmac (29 Septembre 2011)

Office 2004 turner sur un G4 certe (j'ai le cas avec un Ti 550Mhz 1GO de RAM) mais il est assez lent quand même. C'est comme faire du Adobe Photoshop©® sur un PC sous windaube 95.  

Achète toi un Intel ou au moins un G5 boosté à fond.


----------



## mousscoul (30 Septembre 2011)

selon toi un processeur intel resoudrè le blem?


----------



## Onmac (30 Septembre 2011)

Un Mac Intel ? Pour faire du traitement de texte ? Pas besoin d'une bête de course.

Un petit MacBook Core2duo fera largement l'affaire. Après si veux faire de la retouche photo et des jeux, il faut booster la RAM. Un disque 7200tr/min ne serai pas mal non plus. Voir même un SSD. 

Après, si ça devient ton boulot, achète un Mini ou iMac (MacPro aussi)


----------



## mousscoul (1 Octobre 2011)

je ne pige pas trop bien ce que tu dis


----------



## Onmac (1 Octobre 2011)

Oula. 
Bon dans les Macs, il existe 2 "grandes familles" les Macs à processeur PowerPC (PPC) et le Mac à processeur Intel. 
Dans les PowerPC, il existe le G3, G4 et G5. Sachant que plus on monte dans le chiffre, mieux c'est. 
Dans les Intel, il existe les CoreDuo, Core2Duo , i3, i5 et i7. 
Toi, tu voudrai virtualiser Windows sur un PPC G4. Je te répond qu'il va ramer à fond. Je te conseil donc d'acheter  un Mac à processeur Intel (ou au moins PPC G5) pour du traitement de texte.

Pour les versions de Microsoft Office, sur Mac c'est 2001, 2004, 2008 et 2011.
Si tu as un PPC G5, ça sera 2004 ou 2008.
Si tu as un Intel ça sera 2008 ou 2011 (sachant bien évidement que le 2011 est mieux que le 2008) 

Si sur ton mac, tu ne veux faire vraiment que du traitement de texte, un PPC G5 fera l'affaire avec Office 2008. 
Après si tu veux commencer à jouer sur ton Mac, vaut mieux passer sur un Intel. (Core2Duo de préférence ou supérieur) 

Ah j'oubliais, si tu joues avec un Intel Core2duo, penses à acheter de la RAM 
Pour un Core2duo, je te conseil au moins 2GO de RAM avec Snow Léopard. Si tu veux Lion, met 4GO. 
Si tu achètes un PPC G5, mais le plus possible de RAM aussi.

Donne nous la configuration de ton G4 (RAM, disque dur, vitesse processeur etc...) 
On verra quelle est la version d'Office qui correspond le mieux à ta machine.


----------



## mousscoul (1 Octobre 2011)

j'ai 2 disk dur de 75 Go au total, processeur: 733 mhz; RAM: 640 Mb. je veux juste un ordinateur pour mon fils et mes petits frères. je voudrais kil permette de faire des traitement de texte, écouter la musik. concernant les jeux, on n'en joue vraiment pas. c'est juste pour utiliser word excell, vu ke tout mes documents sont d'office 2007.


----------



## Invité (2 Octobre 2011)

Dans ce cas, la suite Office 2004 et le convertisseur open xlm suffiront.

A la limite Open Office 3, qui est gratuit permet d'ouvrir les documents Word et Excel. Certaine macros d'Excel ne fonctionnent pas, c'est tout.


----------



## Onmac (2 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux aussi pousser ta machine à 1,5 Go de RAM (3x512mo) et mettre des disques SATA grâce un connecteur SATA/PCI. Ainsi mettre un disque de 250GO à 5400 ou 7200tr/min. Tu y gagnera en vitesse. 

Mais sinon, fait ce que tu dit Invité


----------

